# WD My Passport 1 TB External/Portable HDD Review



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

*WD My Passport 1 TB External/Portable HDD Review(Updated)*

Hi folks..I started my search for new External HDD the day when my 320 GB HDD crashed  which was out of warranty.. 

My requirement was:-
•    1 TB Storage
•    USB 3.0 with USB 2.0 (Backwards Compatible )
•    Under 6k INR
•    More than 1 Year of warranty

And as per as my requirements were consult. Western Digital My Passport suited me the best. And my search for cheapest price ended on Flipkart but when I Checked eBay for the HDD I found the Flipkart is a way overpriced: shock: and didn’t deliver at my location (Though DTDC service is available here).
*Introduction *​
This HDD can store upto *931* GB and Comes with USB 3.0(USB 2.0 Supported). The cable provided is *SS Cable(Super speed Universal Serial Bus)* which has USB 3.0 and is  USB 2.0 compatible and as per as Cable quality is consult! It’s of really excellent
Quality and feels sturdy. 

* Pics(Hope you Like it)*
_
**i.imgur.com/cu6bi.jpg
Packaging was good but I found starches of the box
*i.imgur.com/w6xMc.jpg
Some detalied Info about the HDD
*i.imgur.com/o46RB.jpg
Top view.. HDD seems quite Small (Maybe cuz my last HDD was bigger  )
*i.imgur.com/j2Jjc.jpg
Everything I got in BOX
*i.imgur.com/T4bpX.jpg
The SS cable(Super speed Universal Serial Bus) 
*i.imgur.com/J7uoi.jpg
Top View(w/o any Cover on it)
*i.imgur.com/V5zOH.jpg
Connection Port on HDD 
*i.imgur.com/az0Pf.jpg
But HDD is quite Thick
*i.imgur.com/nEwvs.jpg
Overall Side View
*i.imgur.com/jfzWN.jpg
WD Logo *_





*Smart Apps 
*

*These Smart apps helps in Backup/ Restore, Data Protection, Management, Etc.*

*i.imgur.com/9rmXv.png
_WD Security-Does good job protecting your precious DATA_
*i.imgur.com/rdGht.png
_WD Backup Utility
_*i.imgur.com/btJBv.png
_WD Smartware
_*i.imgur.com/ZzSI8.jpg
_WD Utility-Check HDD for error and performance_
*i.imgur.com/NXyMC.png
_WD Quick View- Pics states it all_





*Benchmarks (Updated)*

*i.imgur.com/hzKDH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GUXoe.png

*Dimensions *
​*Metric**


Height19 mmWeight194gWidth82.0 mmDepth111 mm
*Info-Collected from Official Website

Misc Info in Spoiler<Links>


Spoiler



*Official HDD Website*
More INFO About HDD(PDF)



_Note:- Guyz This is my First ever Review on a product if I missed something or did anything wrong please Guide me  I am new to Reviewing field or Photographer _
​Thanks and Regards
*Pratyush...*


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 7, 2012)

Good Pics!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

^Thanks Bro..


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 7, 2012)

Waiting for the benchmarks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

I will try posting it b4 a week...lappy is with CC ...


----------



## dan4u (Sep 7, 2012)

good, even I need to get one in the coming months, will wait for your benchmarks, btw what make was your 320gb HD?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> good, even I need to get one in the coming months, will wait for your benchmarks, btw what make was your 320gb HD?


It was Seagate momentus 5400.6


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't you have a desktop. If yes why don't you do the benchmarking on the desktop?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

^I got nothing bro...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

^^See the title of the thread..


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

rider said:


> f**k its a review


----------



## t3chg33k (Sep 10, 2012)

I had got mine a month back. Developed a snag, RMA'ed it and got a new drive. Trying to boot Linux Mint off it but the drive isn't detected in the list of HDDs in BIOS. Already rewrote the boot sector but it is still a no go. Any ideas?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 10, 2012)

t3chg33k said:


> I had got mine a month back. Developed a snag, RMA'ed it and got a new drive. Trying to boot Linux Mint off it but the drive isn't detected in the list of HDDs in BIOS. Already rewrote the boot sector but it is still a no go. Any ideas?


you can't boot because its not  a logical drive


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 27, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Waiting for the benchmarks.


Bro Updated..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 28, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Bro Updated..



Decent Speeds. Enjoy!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

Updated Again


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice detail review . was planing to buy one


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

^thanks


----------



## Scarface (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi bro did you format the drive to Nfts for use with windows 7


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope! Why


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 2, 2012)

The updated format looks super!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> The updated format looks super!!


Thanks.. BTW old one was pretty much Straight Forward


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Thanks.. BTW old one was pretty much Straight Forward



Yes it was. But the new format looks elegant and still informative 

I do have one doubt.. Is it possible to remove the hdd from its casing and then use it in a laptop. Some of the WD hdd cannot be used in laptops.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Yes it was. But the new format looks elegant and still informative
> 
> I do have one doubt.. Is it possible to remove the hdd from its casing and then use it in a laptop. Some of the WD hdd cannot be used in laptops.


Yeah it can be used!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah it can be used!



Cool. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 2, 2012)

it cannot be used. wd passport is a native usb drive



pratyush997 said:


> Yeah it can be used!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

tomys24 said:


> it cannot be used. wd passport is a native usb drive


AFAIK its got a sata 2 or 3 and can be used as internal drive but speed and performance wont be good


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK its got a sata 2 or 3 and can be used as internal drive but speed and performance wont be good




[?] Native USB3.0 HDD to SATA or esata - AnandTech Forums

Technology.. old and new...: Which 2.5" External Portable Hard Drive to buy?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

tomys24 said:


> [?] Native USB3.0 HDD to SATA or esata - AnandTech Forums
> 
> Technology.. old and new...: Which 2.5" External Portable Hard Drive to buy?


faq...so it mightn't be used as  internal...btw does opening the hdd cover void warranty


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 2, 2012)

yes it will void warranty.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

So it doesn't matter...just rip the idea

So it doesn't matter...just rip the idea


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

A bit late in posting, buy I've to say it is a good review!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> A bit late in posting, buy I've to say it is a good review!!


Thanks


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2012)

Bought it as well. Pretty satisfied.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2012)

nice review!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> nice review!


Thanks..


----------



## rider (Oct 12, 2012)

heyy pratyush! tell me the name of the software that you use as download and upload indicator in the start bar.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

rider said:


> heyy pratyush! tell me the name of the software that you use as download and upload indicator in the start bar.


Rofl .. I expected to see " You missed xxcxxbvcxv " and do .. dafaq
BTW App is Networx Direct download link


----------



## rider (Oct 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Rofl .. I expected to see " You missed xxcxxbvcxv " and do .. dafaq
> BTW App is Networx Direct download link



  shut up!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 15, 2012)

rider said:


> shut up!


lol...


----------



## Santosh Kulkarni (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Pratyush,

Good review and pictures....

You didn't mentioned how much you paid for Harddisk?

With Regards,
Santosh Kulkarni


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 17, 2012)

Santosh Kulkarni said:


> Hi Pratyush,
> 
> Good review and pictures....
> 
> ...


its 5.6k...hdd is cheaper now  btw While updating i removed it mistakenly


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2012)

@pratyush997  buddy my laptop is full of data and I think I should get a HDD to store data manually. I took a look on new  Seagate 1 TB Backup Plus USB 3.0 HDD costing me 4,844 bucks on infibeam. In benchmarks it shows that the reading and writing speed in above 96 MBPS. Should I buy this or your model? I already have a 3 years old 320 GB Seagate Expansion which still works perfectly fine.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 21, 2012)

rider said:


> @pratyush997  buddy my laptop is full of data and I think I should get a HDD to store data manually. I took a look on new  Seagate 1 TB Backup Plus USB 3.0 HDD costing me 4,844 bucks on infibeam. In benchmarks it shows that the reading and writing speed in above 96 MBPS. Should I buy this or your model? I already have a 3 years old 320 GB Seagate Expansion which still works perfectly fine.


Get the seagate one.. BTW Whats warranty period ?


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Get the seagate one.. BTW Whats warranty period ?



Same 3 years. LINK

Should I buy today or wait for few weeks for some price drop. I am not in hurry you know.

Here is the benchmark of seagate expansion 500 GB USB 3.0 at 00:47


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 21, 2012)

rider said:


> Same 3 years. LINK
> 
> Should I buy today or wait for few weeks for some price drop. I am not in hurry you know.
> 
> Here is the benchmark of seagate expansion 500 GB USB 3.0 at 00:47


Bro the one u gonna buy is Backup plus and the benchmark is of Expansion ...

BTW Check this and this


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Bro the one u gonna buy is Backup plus and the benchmark is of Expansion ...
> 
> BTW Check this and this



I know man but both are almost same in terms of specs. BTW you gave me review links of older model of Seagate Expansion.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

They are same on paper.. donno know Performance man .


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> They are same on paper.. donno know Performance man .



help me out! to get some great deal online for Seagate 1 TB Backup Plus USB 3.0 or yours WD model.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

rider said:


> help me out! to get some great deal online for Seagate 1 TB Backup Plus USB 3.0 or yours WD model.


YO bro! .. Will find it.. BTW Tomm exams.. studying now


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> YO bro! .. Will find it.. BTW Tomm exams.. studying now



you found any good deal?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> you found any good deal?


Exams Going on.. lol Tomm last


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Exams Going on.. lol Tomm last



best of luck


----------



## rider (Oct 30, 2012)

Benchmarks of my Seagate backup plus USB 3.0:

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/7821/75195707.jpg


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

is it reliable?? Speeds??


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> is it reliable?? Speeds??


Yeah Btw get the one *Rider* owns!
Benchmark is just above you post


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah Btw get the one *Rider* owns!
> Benchmark is just above you post



Backup plus is better than WD My Passport??


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Backup plus is better than WD My Passport??


Yeah !
Transfer speed is better


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah !
> Transfer speed is better



Thanks..


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Thanks..


 Do post transfers speed when you get the HDD


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Do post transfers speed when you get the HDD



Still havnt decided which one to buy.. But will definitely put up the speeds..


----------



## alok108 (Apr 10, 2013)

So which one to go for Seagate or WD. I have heard Seagate gives accidental warranty too and has good support. Help me I have to buy any one within few days.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 14, 2014)

nice review!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2014)

alok108 said:


> So which one to go for Seagate or WD. I have heard Seagate gives accidental warranty too and has good support. Help me I have to buy any one within few days.



i have the same HDD (WD Passport)
if u want better RMA than WD
performance wise both brands are same

Note: u bumped year old thread


@OP: Good review


----------

